# Season Finale & Winter projects for the Charger



## freerangequark (Nov 25, 2016)

It has been a great season for me. The engine has been running strong with no problems since I replaced the gascolator last winter. 80 hours on the Charger in 2016


Winter projects for the Charger

1. Fresh oil, Cam Guard, and circulation of said oil on one last flight for the season... to be followed immediately by a compression check.

2. Some cosmetic paint repairs and touch up.

3. Grease the zerks and lube the wheel bearings.

4. Try to seal up the right gear leg to keep out more of the smoke/exhaust.

5. Condition Inspection

6. Install a new Insight G2 engine monitor that I picked up at AirVenture.


----------

